# Post Your Moss



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

So are there any of you out there with moss?if so post those pics here i will later


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Here is some of my moss. My tank has only been set up for about a month but I have a little bit of new growth but most of it im just waiting for it to get established. Sorry about the pic quality the moss is in difficult places to get my camera focused.

Viv shot



















Fairy Moss on the waterfall









Fairy and Java









Some moss and lichesn mixed









More moss and lichens


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I love moss! I support this thread


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

heres some moss for ya!


----------



## chicco (Jan 6, 2009)

why the hell is my girlfriend on here!! 


lol


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Why is it I can't get that to grow in my viv... or get a sponsor to sell me any?


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

chicco said:


> why the hell is my girlfriend on here!!
> 
> 
> lol


Thats hilarious.hahaahha


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Some java. It is through my dirty glass though so bad quality.


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

Ill try to get a picture of my terrestrial java, for some reason it looks different than everybody else's. Mine is just bright green fuzzy strands that spread flat along the ground. Ill have to try to get a picture, but my camera doesn't like focusing on it. By the way, what is that vining plant above the left clump of javamoss boogsawaste?


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

nice one aaron lol


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

vivariman said:


> Ill try to get a picture of my terrestrial java, for some reason it looks different than everybody else's. Mine is just bright green fuzzy strands that spread flat along the ground. Ill have to try to get a picture, but my camera doesn't like focusing on it. By the way, what is that vining plant above the left clump of javamoss boogsawaste?


That white fuzzy thing? If so, that's actually a root from a crypt I have growing higher up the driftwood (out of the picture). The roots are seriously LONG!


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

No, near the top of the picture. It almost looks like a microgramma.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

If you're talking the thing I circled it's an agalomorpha fern.


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

yeah that is it. Thanks!


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

No problemo.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Java moss pearling


----------



## colb (Mar 13, 2008)

Here's some moss my two year old nephew picked off of a log while we were camping last summer in a provincial park. Apparently he liked it as much as I now do, as he was the first to notice it in it's natural environment... 

It has been a lovey addition to my viv ever since then, and even sprouts little white mushrooms every few weeks!


----------



## SJS (Dec 19, 2008)

Here a little mix of moss


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I posted this in another thread, and have since learned that it isn't riccia, so I don't know what either are.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

boogsawaste said:


> If you're talking the thing I circled it's an agalomorpha fern.


Are you sure this is an Aglaomorpha? I don't know of any that are this small. Got a name?


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

harrywitmore said:


> Are you sure this is an Aglaomorpha? I don't know of any that are this small. Got a name?


Yes, I cut off a rhizome from this plant and it doesn't grow very fast in the viv I have it in. However it does grow and has thrown roots too. I unfortunately do not have a name for it though.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

That's not a Aglaomorpha but a species of Microsorum. Aglaomorphas are debris catching ferns such as Platyceriums, Drynarias and some Aspleniums. This could be M scolopendrium but it's really hard to tell without spore pathes and closeups of the rhizome and fronds.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

All I know is it was sold to me at a Giant food store with Aglaomorpha on the tag. I don't have the tag anymore, but I am going food shopping today and can see what it says. I will try and get some pictures of the rhizomes but I never see any spores on it. I will PM them to you so this post doesn't get off topic. Thanks!

EDIT: I will post back here with what type definitely is once I find out.


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

He he he i havent been on i got grounded  but i think this i good info [i shared it with my bro harrywitmore ]
it an awsome read hope ya like it!!!http://cc.msnscache.com/cache.aspx?...3&mkt=en-CA&setlang=en-US&w=c34550e1,1c1759fe


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics of the mosses I use in my vivs...


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

boogsawaste said:


> All I know is it was sold to me at a Giant food store with Aglaomorpha on the tag. I don't have the tag anymore, but I am going food shopping today and can see what it says. I will try and get some pictures of the rhizomes but I never see any spores on it. I will PM them to you so this post doesn't get off topic. Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: I will post back here with what type definitely is once I find out.


I saw one of these (with the mature fronds) at my local giant food store, and it was also labeled aglaomorpha... I found out that it was actually some sort of microsorum, like Harry said, Microsorum pustulatum, the kangaroo fern. On the barcode price label it said aglaomorpha, but on the actual tag from the nursery (buried deep within the mass of rhizomes and fronds) it said "Microsorum fern - Kangaroo fern".


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I didn't get any pictures of the rhizomes yet but here's the tag. Also, I remember when I got it there was handwritten sign labeling them as kangaroo paw (which I always thought was wart fern, and not the same thing as aglomorpha as you stated).


EDIT: Crap, this was supposed to be a PM


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

oh well


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

wow great mosses guys.
any tips or tricks you have picked up on growing these guys? i know a few use java moss any tips on converting it to land growth ?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I moved the fern discussion off to it's own thread.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/36530-aglaomorpha-vs-microsorum.html


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

I just posted a couple of pics a few posts ago of my moss and wanted to know if anyone could identify any of them for me. I know that the last pic is pillow moss but the others I don't know. I picked up the moss in the second two pics at a local orchid and bonsai shop. He said that it normally comes in dry but he has been getting live recently so i bought some. It did really well for a couple of months in my vivs so i went back and bought an entire box of it and used it in all of my breeder vivs. Have no idea what it is though.


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Here is my 20 Gal with Java moss.


----------



## killerfrogss (Jan 7, 2009)

where are the pics?


----------



## Sitting_Duck (Sep 28, 2008)

Have any of you used Irish moss or scotch moss in vivs? I've seen it at a few garden centers and it looks great. And seems to have good growth rate and covers most of the ground. But I'm not sure how it holds up in humid conditions. It says it likes partly shade to full sun( I think) but I don't remember anything about watering.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

irish and scotch moss aernt true mosses they are flowering plants that I havent had good luck with in vivs


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

gotham229 said:


> Here is my 20 Gal with Java moss.


Holy crap! How long has that tank been set up?


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

Beatuifulness man i cant wait till mine grows!


----------



## builder74 (Mar 26, 2006)

Here are some of mine. The hut is stuck to the ground by the moss!


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Not really a moss- riccia








Just for fun-


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey Jim. Thanks for the comment. The tank has been set-up for a about a year.


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW this is the best moss thread i have made!


----------



## Ed Holder (Sep 26, 2008)

frogparty said:


> irish and scotch moss aernt true mosses they are flowering plants that I havent had good luck with in vivs


I have to disagree with you, As far as Irish moss goes...Been watching it in a garden for years and have yet to see it flower, I tried some in one of my vivs and it held up for a while. I think i would have had better luck growing it on wall so the excess moisture could run off. 

Ed


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

ed- I promise you it is not a true moss. I used to manage an organic farm and nursery and we sold both types. Maybe you aernt looking close enough or growing it well enough. Doesn't like to be stagnant. doesn't like to be too wet. needs more soil than mounting can offer. I have used it before without much succes. I suppose in a drier spot with good ventilation you could try... but why not just use riccia?
latin name saginia subulata-flowering plant not a moss do a google search


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

gotham229 said:


> Hey Jim. Thanks for the comment. The tank has been set-up for a about a year.


Is your tank completely covered for %100 humidity? also what kind of lighting do you have over the tank?


----------



## RachelRiot (Jan 20, 2009)

This is a great thread. Especially for us newbs!


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

This stuff pops up when I use sphagnum, usually takes around 3 months to take over the bottom of the tank.


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

NO my tank has an air vent and the tank is under T-5 lighting..




Julio said:


> Is your tank completely covered for %100 humidity? also what kind of lighting do you have over the tank?


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

Glad you like this thread rachel i made it so i could see what people had moss i guess i got more then i wanted  i thought i was the only one[besides harrywitmore]that liked moss


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Here's another one. I noticed sprouting up in the middle of my java moss is what was included in a moss order as riccardia moss. It has proven to be a VERY slow grower in the vivarium I have it in, however it has produced spores and that's how it is sprouting up in other spots now.


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

toxicterribilis said:


>


 Is this stuff sphagnum?


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

This stuff hitchhiked in with a plant I bought.


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

this is my coco hut with Java on it.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Phyllobater said:


> This stuff hitchhiked in with a plant I bought.


I love that any idea what it is???
Brian


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

No idea Brian, but it looks like the same stuff Markbudde posted here (in the close up)



markbudde said:


>


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

Java: The first two pictures are of it in semi aquatic stage on my waterfall, the last picture is of it in terrestrial form. My terrestrial form grows flat, while other peoples grows like little trees? What the heck?


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

Maybe its at diffrent humididy?i dont know but i bet you someone does


----------



## dj98ram (Dec 17, 2008)

Here are a couple pics of my moss. The first is some pillow moss, with a close up. The second is sphagnum.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

vivariman said:


> Java: The first two pictures are of it in semi aquatic stage on my waterfall, the last picture is of it in terrestrial form. My terrestrial form grows flat, while other peoples grows like little trees? What the heck?


Looks like it just isn't fully transformed yet. Mine took a couple months to start to stand up.


----------



## crentania (Jul 22, 2008)

Phyllobater said:


> No idea Brian, but it looks like the same stuff Markbudde posted here (in the close up)


This stuff looks like Star Moss - Tortula ruralis. Saw it on Ebay one time and was VERY tempted to get it. Is it as gorgeous as it looks? And is it holding up well in a viv?


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Phyllobater said:


> No idea Brian, but it looks like the same stuff Markbudde posted here (in the close up)


Yeah, that's the same stuff I have, which hitched in on an orchid. In lower light it grows tall like Phyllobater's post and under brighter light, more like in my post. It's been a really nice moss and I'm currently working on cultivating some out of my viv.
-mark


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

Coming from the planted aquarium world, I can't bring myself to use java moss. It's the BK Whopper of aquatic mosses... why have a Whopper when you can have steak?

Here's what was sold to me as weeping moss years ago, but in the water it looks more like taiwan moss or christmas moss to me:


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone have an idea of what this may be ?


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

Dragas said:


> Anyone have an idea of what this may be ?
> 
> View attachment 2488
> 
> View attachment 2489


Sphagnum moss.


----------



## jhanlon303 (Jan 20, 2009)

Dragas said:


> Anyone have an idea of what this may be ?
> 
> View attachment 2488
> 
> View attachment 2489


Yes that looks like sphagnum to me also. I have a bunch of that. It actually comes back from dried if kept at near 100% humidity and good UV light.

john


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

markbudde said:


> Yeah, that's the same stuff I have, which hitched in on an orchid. In lower light it grows tall like Phyllobater's post and under brighter light, more like in my post. It's been a really nice moss and I'm currently working on cultivating some out of my viv.
> -mark


It also grows better in "richer" substrate. I have two ten gallons right next to each other under the same 2 40w bulbs. The tank I pictured has coco fiber/potting soil substrate and the other tank has coco fiber/peat and it grows much better in the former, dense and about an inch tall, real sparse in the latter.


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Does anyone know what type of moss that this is?

























Or these...


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

Well i dont lol!I love this thread keep em coming!


----------



## KevinS (Sep 23, 2008)

dj98ram said:


> Here are a couple pics of my moss. The first is some pillow moss, with a close up. The second is sphagnum.


Wow, that looks awesome. How'd you get such a nice blanket of growth from the pillow moss?


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

I have no idea what type of moss this is, but this is what I have. Any ideas?? It has some dry spots due to the time I kept it in a bag before finally putting it in the viv.

Ulises


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2008)

just some pillow mosses.
Nick


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Jerm said:


> Does anyone know what type of moss that this is?


These two look like Kindbergia Oregana - Oregon Beaked Moss. 

Cheers,


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

Here's some moss I found in the woods and just put into my new 10 Gallon Vert (still waiting for the plants to grow in before I get a frog or two for it). It has taken off and it's over an inch tall in some areas. Needs a frog in there to trample it down I think. 


















What do ya think?


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

wow thats cool you sure its mosss?


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Plagiothecium undulatum:









Kindbergia oregana:









I found these growing locally in November and I'm trying them both out in my new Exo. They have only been in for a couple of days but they are both doing well. I'll post pics here when they become more established.

Cheers,


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

fraser2009 said:


> wow thats cool you sure its mosss?


No, if you wanna know the truth, I have no idea whether it's moss or not. All I know is that it grows like a weed and looks pretty good. It gets taller and taller every day. I wish I'd have taken more, I'd gladly share it.


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

it looks great wish i was able to get some.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

I've LOTS of dry sphag turning green. Not enough, though, to cap with a camera. 

Also have 2 hitchhiker mosses taking hold in some places. One of the Mosses is this:



dustin_grey said:


>


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

How did I miss this thread?! 









(^^^ Waiting patiently for it to fill in over those ugly rocks )










^^^That entire cage was 100% moss floor. My frogs outgrew it pretty quickly tho. Too bad.

I'm not at work so I only have those 2 for now.


----------

